# California vs. Texas Coyote Issue



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

<O></O>If you are from California I apologize up front.














:mrgreen:









The Governor of <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







</st1:State><ST1California is jogging with his dog along a nature trail. A Coyote jumps out and attacks dog. 

#1. Governor starts to intervene, reflects upon the movie "Bambi" 
and then realizes he should stop; the coyote is only doing what is 
natural. 

#2. He calls animal control. Animal control captures coyote and 
spends $200 testing it for diseases and $500 upon relocating it. 

#3. He calls veterinarian. Vet collects dead dog and spends $200 
testing it for diseases. 

#4. Governor goes to hospital and spends $3,500 getting checked for 
diseases from the coyote and on getting bite wound bandaged. 

#5. Running trail gets shut down for 6 months while wildlife 
services conduct a $100,000 survey to make sure the area is clear 
of dangerous animals. 

#6. Governor spends $50,000 of state funds implementing a "coyote 
awareness" program for residents of the area. 

#7. State legislature spends $2 million investigating how to better 
handle rabies and how to possibly eradicate the disease. 

#8. Governor's security agent is fired for not stopping the attack 
and for letting the Governor intervene. 

#9. Cost: $75,000 to train new security agent. 

#10. PETA protests the coyote relocation and files suit against the 
state. 

<st1:State w:st="on"><ST1TEXAS:</st1:State>

#1. Governor shoots coyote and keeps jogging. Governor has spent 
$0.50 on a .45 ACP hollow point cartridge. Buzzards eat dead 
coyote. 

Any wonder why <st1:State w:st="on"><ST1California</st1:State> is broke????


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> <O></O>If you are from California I apologize up front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hooray for Governor Goodhair!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe it was a 380 cal. Best part they are offering this in a Coyote Special Edition that comes in a box Label For Texans Only. (Seen it on the news here this morning) SIDEBAR--- Do you think the coyote said ( I'LL BE BACK)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The coyote didn't have to say "I'll be back" because PETA won the lawsuit (california judge and jury) There fore the state was ordered to pay the coyote one hundred thousand rabbits and were responsible for digging him a new multi-level den on the same sight as his original den. Because the rabbits the state supplied to the coyote were fed commercial rabbit feed which contains a higher fat content than a free-range rabbit the coyote filed yet another suit alleging that the state and the feed manufacturer should be ordered to supply him with a exercise area free from the dangers that other thin coyotes would pose to his health. The judge not only ordered that they supply him with the area but should also give him a semi-annual physical.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is GOOD! lol.









Gov. Perry used his Ruger LCP (.380)


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

That's so awesome! What a [email protected]$$ governator!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You all in Canada better get on them to scrap it in a hurry, because if you get a Canadian Barak Obamaaye elected they'll reimplement it no matter the cost.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's the same here to a point. We don't need more gun laws, we just need to enforce the ones we have. And history in other countries has shon that registration is the first step to confiscation.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It's the same here to a point. We don't need more gun laws, we just need to enforce the ones we have. And history in other countries has shon that registration is the first step to confiscation.


Amen Don. Anyone who does not believe that should watch the series "World at War". Some say it can't happen here. Don't bet on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ask Austrailia, England, and of course every country ruled by a dictator, North Korea, Uganda,Cuba,Libya.. then there Communist China and the Good old USSR who only allowed farmers to have obsolete rimfires and shotguns. I am sure that with a little research IO could easily come up with a few more. We are on the edge of it here ourselves, if obamalamadingdong can figure a way around the congressional vote he will and he'll have Hillary and the UN right there with him. 
Just remember what the soldier in Iraq said when Chelsea Clinton asked him if he was scared. He replied "there are only three thing that scare me, Osama, Obama, and your Mama.


----------

